
Steve Jobs Vowed To Patent Everything After Being Stung By $100m iPod Fine - rkudeshi
http://www.cultofmac.com/194822/steve-jobs-vowed-to-patent-everything-apple-invented-after-being-stung-by-100m-ipod-fine-report/
======
mhd
_"In fact, it only began patenting its inventions after years of patent suit
losses, one of which saw the company fined $100 million for creating the
iPod."_

What about the infamous "overlapping windows" lawsuit against Microsoft, quite
a while before that?

~~~
MaysonL
Copyright suit, not patent.

